# 2012 eco with multiple codes



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Until the negative cable is replaced, disregard all codes.

The high resistance will stack codes like crazy......and drive you nutz.

Once the possible high resistance is resolved, address any new codes (after clearing) in the order they come up. The first code is generally the trouble maker and all following codes are resultant.....ignore them.

Please follow up with your findings.

Rob


----------



## srw101 (Dec 5, 2017)

*Recommendations for Negative battery cable replacement*

I'm looking to replace my negative battery cable and would like advice on fitment and surface prep for installing. I'd like to see what part# people generally use and if they sand surface and apply a die electric grease to it. Any experience you may have please share. Thank you! Most of my ordering is done through Amazon BTW. Looking forward to hearing experiences. 2012 ECO 1.4


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Why not get the free replacement/install using the warranty extension?

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Threads merged. This is the same issue.
@srw101, take a look at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html for more information on the negative battery cable.


----------



## srw101 (Dec 5, 2017)

I didn't realize that I had 10 yrs...I may look into it. Thank you for bringing that to my attention!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

srw101 said:


> I didn't realize that I had 10 yrs...I may look into it. Thank you for bringing that to my attention!


Yes but you have 130,000 miles on your Cruze? There is no special coverage available anymore


----------

